# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj fëmijet e Rame Hagjija (Krasniqi), Sidney Australi

## Albo

para shum vitesh vëllau i babait tim (axha im) Ram Hagjija (Krasniqi) me prejardhje
nga fshati Vranovc komuna e Pejes në Kosov ka emigruar në Australi.
 Tani ai ka vdekur por pas vete ka lenë dy vajza dhe një djal i cili tani duhet ti
ket rreth 47 vjet dhe me te cilin nuk kemi kontakt fare.
 E di vetem se quhet Adam Hagjija dhe dikur ka pasur një biznes të vetin për
garazhimin e automjeteve. Tani kisha pasur deshir që të njihemi dhe të kemi kontakt
me të.Nëse keni informacion ju lutem të na kontaktoni në ketë adres


Ramë Hagjija (Krasniqi) me ketë emer është lajmeruar axha në Australi ne vitet e
50-ta.
Ka dy vajza Raza dhe tjetra ? në femij i Razes quhet Jnifer
Ka dhe një djal të moshes 46-7 vjeqare dhe quhet Adam me të cilin deshiroj të kem
kontakt . E di se kan qen me vendqendrim në Sidnej dhe ka pasur një biznes të
garazhimit të automjeteve nuk e dim nese është i martuar apo jo dhe nuk ka ditur
gjuhen shqipe deri para 15 vitesh deri sa axha ka jetuar pastaj i kemi humbur
kontaktet


_Shenim: Ky mesazh ka ardhur me email ne adresen e forumit._

----------


## Dardania antike

A i gjete  femijet ore.
Na bere merakun.

----------


## adems

nga ju nuk mora kurr nji informacion dhe pastaj jam interesuar ne drejtime të tjera por ende asgje nuk kam gjetur.Mirpo mbes me shpres se dikush do te me ndihmoj

----------


## adems

kur ju gjeta ne internet pata pershtypjen se jeni serioz dhe mund të me ndihmoni prandaj mos te ndahem nga ju i zhgenjyer si me te gjitha premtimet e njerëzve tjer deri me tash

----------


## kthetrat

provoje keto emra dhe telefona qe jane ketu posht  por keta jane mne melburn

5 results
Search results
Save to My List
Krasniqi A
(03) 9791 4434		
Send this listing to your mobile
35 David St
Dandenong VIC 3175
Show map...
Save to My List
Krasniqi J
(03) 9364 2017		
Send this listing to your mobile
31 Conrad St
St Albans VIC 3021
Show map...
Save to My List
Krasniqi R
(03) 8707 5134		
Send this listing to your mobile
33 Edward Av
Dandenong VIC 3175
Show map...
Save to My List
Krasniqi R
(03) 9795 1149		
Send this listing to your mobile
32 Outlook Drv
Dandenong North VIC 3175
Show map...

----------


## Shup Laka

kontrollo per ndonje bashkesi shqiptaresh ne autrali, atyre mund tju drejtohesh dhe vetem ata mund te ndihmojne, ktu ne forum eshte paksa e veshtire dhe per te tilla gjona eshte i pashprese.

----------


## kompakt

Kerjoj te dashuren time qe me ka braktisur .Ishte muaji i dhjetorit te vitit te mbapshte.Ne naten e erret ma shume se asnje nate ,nuk kishte as drita ngase i kishte ndalur KESH-i,me the se te dua vetem ty .Deshe te me puthje por une refuzova ngase ishte shume ftohte dhe nuk mundja ta heqja shallin nga goja qe kisha mbeshtjellur qafen.E lashe per nje nate tjketer por kjo mu hakmorr.Populli kote nuk ka thene punen lere per neser e gocen puthe sote,se  nuk e puth ma dot e ta puthin te tjeret.kaluan vitet e mendja ime rrine ende aty .ne momentet e asaj nate .kush e gjene kete goce do te me lajmeroj dhe e prete shperbili.Kesaj here nuk do te gaboj me dhe ai -ajo qe e gjene kete goce do ta puthe forte.

Shifra  :macoku gri: uni i venitur .

P.S ,O bushter po eja mi lal kthehu ke shpija ime se u beme hor duke te keruar edhe ne interente e ti rri ne kafe Venera ,100 metra larg apartam,entit tim.

----------


## kthetrat

> Kerjoj te dashuren time qe me ka braktisur .Ishte muaji i dhjetorit te vitit te mbapshte.Ne naten e erret ma shume se asnje nate ,nuk kishte as drita ngase i kishte ndalur KESH-i,me the se te dua vetem ty .Deshe te me puthje por une refuzova ngase ishte shume ftohte dhe nuk mundja ta heqja shallin nga goja qe kisha mbeshtjellur qafen.E lashe per nje nate tjketer por kjo mu hakmorr.Populli kote nuk ka thene punen lere per neser e gocen puthe sote,se  nuk e puth ma dot e ta puthin te tjeret.kaluan vitet e mendja ime rrine ende aty .ne momentet e asaj nate .kush e gjene kete goce do te me lajmeroj dhe e prete shperbili.Kesaj here nuk do te gaboj me dhe ai -ajo qe e gjene kete goce do ta puthe forte.
> 
> Shifra uni i venitur .
> 
> P.S ,O bushter po eja mi lal kthehu ke shpija ime se u beme hor duke te keruar edhe ne interente e ti rri ne kafe Venera ,100 metra larg apartam,entit tim.


eh paska shume or lum miku  edhe per nja 2 muj e merke me paje,,,,

----------

